# Mowing After Overseeding - Mulch or Bag?



## Wheely34 (Apr 15, 2019)

I overseeded my lawn two and a half weeks ago. Bought the house a year ago and the lawn was very neglected; bare spots, very compacted. So I mowed, aerated the entire lawn, threw down some good top soil on the bare spots, seeded entire lawn, starter fertilizer, and have been diligent with the watering (in part because we'vegotten a lot of rain this Spring in the northeast). Bare spots have definitely germinated, but as expected, the rest of the lawn is very thick and grass is about 5-6 inches long. I'd like to mow it because I'm afraid the grass is getting so long that it will soon overshadow the new growth in the bare spots and starve them of sunlight.

I'll be mowing with a push mower. My question is, at this point, do I bag the clippings, or run the mower without a bag?


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Bag em


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

People say that you can mulch but last year I had experimented and mulched a certain area. The turf is a lot thinner in that area. It's noticeable. Granted it was leaves because it was fall but it's noticeable enough that I'm not going to mulch after an overseed again.


----------



## Wheely34 (Apr 15, 2019)

Copy that. Thank you very much!


----------

